# holiday pay while n temporary lay off ????



## alan.b (15 Dec 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I have been working full time for a small building firm for 3years now.
But during the summer i was put on temprary lay off for 8 weeks.
Then i was taken back and thought i could keep my summer holidays i had worked up,for christmas.
But after 3months i was given temporary lay off again at the start of november and the boss has said he wont have an jobs startig up until january.
The company finishes for christmas holidays this week so i rang the boss asking could i have my holidays,and he told me i couldnt get holidays while recieving payment from social welfare on temporary lay off.

Is this completely true, or is he trying to screw me out of my hols until the new year? he hasnt been paying the lads properly who are still in the company and all the money seems to be running out.
I was depending on this money for christmas and wasnt expecting this at all.
Can anybody help me?


----------

